# architect jokes and gripes



## Florida Tom (Sep 7, 2013)

I'm not a big fan of architects, gotta be honest. Let's hear your best architect jokes here.


----------



## YMZ PE (Sep 8, 2013)

Why don't architects get into heaven?

Because Jesus was a carpenter.


----------



## goodal (Sep 8, 2013)

Not a joke just a gripe. We have an architect we work with that we call "Wind in his hair". It has nothing to do with his ethnicity (hes pasty white). He happens to have floppy hair and is a total nit wit. If I were to tell him I had to add a nuclear reactor to his church to power the wind turbines cooling the chiller serving the sanctuary, his patented response would be "Ok, sounds good." Not kidding. He has no clue. We all wonder how he gets to work everyday.


----------



## cement (Sep 9, 2013)

What do engineers and architects have in common?

They both applied to engineering school.


----------



## Wolverine (Sep 9, 2013)

Ok, so a group of architects and a group of engineers were traveling by train to a conference.

Together in the bar car, as the architects boasted about how they all bought first class tickets on the company dime, the lead engineer pointed out that the engineers had saved the company a ton of money by only buying one ticket.

The architects scoffed and said they were looking forward to seeing the engineers getting kicked off the train.

As the ticket man came around, the engineers all retired to the bathroom. The architects followed, hoping to see a ruckus. The engineers all crammed in one stall and pulled their feet up. When the ticket collector came around and knocked on the stall door, asking "Ticket please", one hand emerged over the stall with the single train ticket.

The architects fumed and wondered if they would be in trouble with Corporate Accounting for their excess when they got back.

So everyone attended the conference. In the bar car on the return trip, the architects now boasted to the engineers that they were onto the scam and bragged that this time they only bought one ticket. The lead engineer smiled and nodded, but pointed out that the engineers needed no tickets. The architects once again scoffed and said they looked forward to seeing the engineers kicked off the train.

When the ticket collector approached, the architects all ran to the bathroom, occupied one stall, pulled their feet up, and waited.

That's when the lead engineer went in and, rapping on the door, called "Ticket please".


----------



## Master slacker (Sep 9, 2013)

cement said:


> What do engineers and architects have in common?
> 
> They both applied to engineering school.




:true:

My brother is an architect. He's actually a very talented one. One of his last projects was the Smith Center in Las Vegas. Couldn't do Calculus worth a damn, though. Poor guy.


----------

